# Blood Angels 1750 help



## theplainenglish

Hi, I'm new here so hello.

I have some points leftover and I'm not sure how to allocate them.

HQ

Librarian w/ Terminator Armor & Storm Bolter
Planning on attaching him to a squad of Termies
-->130

Honor Guard
Blood Champion, Chapter Banner, Flamer, Hand Flamer, Storm Shield, Razorback w/ dozer blades
I plan on attaching a Chaplain and riding around in a support capacity to the rest of my army
-->260

Elites

Chaplain
For Honor Guard
-->100

Sanguinary Priest & Brother Corbulo
Priest with Tac Squad, Corbulo with Termies
-->155

Terminator Squad
w/ Assault Cannon
Corbulo and Librarian attached
-->230

Troops

Tactical Squad (10/0
w/ Missile Launcher and Land Raider Crusader
I am planning on putting the vanilla priest in there as well.
-->410

Assault Squad (5)
w/ Plasma Gun and Power Axe
-->130

Death Company (5)
w/ Infernus Pistol and Jump Packs
-->190

All the above balances to 1605 pts., I would like to fill up the remaining slots with either another Assault squad at around 130 pts. or a Bike Squad with an attack bike also at around 130 pts. I am also willing to field some sort of tank, I just don't know exactly what would jive here. Another possibility is a DC Dread with Blood Talons at 125. If anybody has a suggestion to where the leftover points could go, I would love to hear what you guys have to say.

Thanks all!


----------



## ntaw

I'm not sold on Honour Guards for BA. They're super costly and don't do anything better than other options, DC kill in CC better and RAS are scoring. Both options are less expensive.

If you run DC you should make a point of taking either a Reclusiarch for your HQ or putting your Chaplain in that squad. Better yet, if you want to use JPs for them (which again I think is a waste of points, but I get the cool factor) take Lemartez! He's a solid choice and won't eat up an Elites choice.

The tactical squad in a LRC...is odd. Even with the Priest (who I always kit with a power sword/lightning claw to capitalize on his WS5 stat) it's still not a CC unit in an assault vehicle. I often use either my DC or a non-jump pack RAS inside my pair of LRCs. Why not put the Terminators in the LRC and leave the Tactical squad holding a backfield objective? I definitely keep my Priests in CC oriented units, but if you think it's cool to put him with the Tactical marines then it's cool.

You could definitely stand to boost that 5 man RAS with more models. 10 mas RAS with a Priest is a wonderful thing. Plasma is a personal preference I find, but unless you're facing a lot of TEQ I'd go either flamers for an infantry focus or meltas for an armour focus in the squad.

As far as the DC goes, I broke the IP off my DC model a long time ago because I got tired of it being ineffectual or having to say "oh, and this guy doesn't actually have an Infernus Pistol" at the beginning of every game with friends. Same with the JPs, but that's because I can use those points elsewhere and field my DC in a LRC most every time they hit the table.

Moving on to what you want to add, like I said before having 10 man RAS squads is key to their survival. It is worth shifting your Priest from the Tactical squad to this squad and giving him a JP. I use one priest to cover two RAS and it works great. Bike squads I dislike, but have certainly used attack bike squads with MMs for extra armour hunting against heavy mechanized armies....until I got a drop pod and started dropping in a melta RAS squad up in my enemy's grill T1. With dreadnoughts: I am underwhelmed by the DC one's AV12. When my Furioso's hit squads of marines with krak grenades all they can do is stand and die turn after turn because of ATSKNF stopping them from retreating or being swept and AV13 being impossible to glance in CC for all but the most well equipped squads. If you check my BA project log via the link in my signature you can see how I magnetized a the front plates to be able to switch between Furioso and Furioso Librarian (which is another fecking awesome model). If you want to field another tank with your LRC, a Predator w/ auto/las weapons popping transports from backfield while so the LRC + contents can take care of the squishy centre is pretty awesome. If you want something to keep up with the LRC and provide support the Baal is tits.

Hope this helps get some thoughts going!


----------



## theplainenglish

Thanks. Yeah, some context here. I'm coming from a very fluffy/RPish oriented high point campaign thing with my friends. Basically running some GK's who encounter some beleaguered BAs and then they run an uneasy alliance thing. I'm trying to translate some of my BA units to a regular smaller list and I sorta irrationally love the Honor Guard due to their heroic exploits killing Daemons with the GKs (whether the remember it or not). I mean it is a game haha!

Onto revisions, since I posted, I had considered adding more units to my RAS, so I will likely do this now. I do like the idea of boosting chaplain to reclusiarch, but not so sure how worthwhile that would be with the HG. Probably am gonna put the Termies/libby/corb in the LRC, I just wanted to try something different, my paradigm with GK is get all the small units up to the center, heavy hitters in back. I had thought about putting the Tacs in the LR just so they wouldn't get shredded midfield. As far as DC go, I just kinda don't wanna spend the money on an extra box (I have the five models that came with the Battleforce box I bought way back), but haven't been too keen on using them past some occasional fun, might drop them entirely, or at the very least, drop the packs to kit out my priests a little bit. Also as far as my HG go, I really like the Novitiate, so I might use him to buff the Tacs. I'll have to playtest it a little bit. 

Also, what about a 5 man RAS sans packs in a rhino? 

Probably will try and field Baal, and +1 for using tits as an adjective.

Thanks for your response.


----------



## JAMOB

Alright fluff is fun mate 

So. Bigger assault squads is always fun, as 5 guys die pretty handily (and only get you the 1 special weapon...). Do you have a box of unbuilt DC? If so, I'd build them with bolters and 1 PF for counter-attacking/defending your back line, or for putting in a DP, or else with CC and grab them an assault vehicle (if you want, put them in the LR instead and DS termies, though this is risky and I normally wouldn't advise it). What do you mean by "buff the tacs?" If you mean make the noviate a priest, go for it but be warned that it's pretty expensive for a unit that won't be your opponents main focus. If you mean as a sergeant, go for it! If you mean something else, please explain... As for the "fluff" of honour guard squads. See, I don't really see them as fluffy unless they're alongside a captain. If it's a libby or chappie, I just don't see them being there. The whole point of them is kind of to defend the captain... IDK. Personally I would drop them, as I find they don't get much bang for their buck, but if you really want to use them then grab a captain and go for it! Thats a beast CC squad in the making (though, as mentioned, other units do it better for less).

I would not put 5 RAS in a rhino, but for an extra 5 points you get a gun that could make it worth it (it's not like you need the capacity). RAS in razorbacks is good - Rhinos, not so much unless it's 10 men and you really don't like JPs.

How I would run this: Drop Honor Guard and Chappie, buff the RAS to full, add some more DC (you could even keep the Chappie and add him here). Get them a transport. Lose the packs. Even a pod is better than packs for them... Remember: Assault vehicle, CC. Not, bolters. Anyway. Termies in LRC supported by jumpers, Pod comes down t1, Tac. take the backfield. 

If you want ~130 point squads as filler, 5 RAS in a pod with a flamer and 2 HFs lays down 3 templates for 125. If you go higher, baals with ac/hb are almost always worth it. Even higher, you can get a fragioso in a pod for only 170.

If you're really adverse to pods (it doesn't fully fit into your whole fluff plan) then I'd advise either pretending the DC are RAS or dropping them...


----------

